# Can excess lipase cause digestive issues and gas?



## luckymamaoftwo (May 25, 2010)

I've been struggling with my 4 month old baby's digestive problems since day one. He is so, so gassy, squirmy and generally uncomfortable and hardly sleeps past 5 a.m. or so due to excess gas, though he WANTS to sleep..he just can't get comfortable. My DD had a bit of the same symptoms and I never knew what caused it. But I suspect that my breastmilk has excess lipase (frozen milk smells/tastes rotten and nasty!), so with my DD I just stopped freezing her milk and have yet to freeze any with DS.

DS is on omperazole for reflux (DD was also) and it's given him a little relief from spitting up and choking/sputtering, but the gas is just as bad as ever--if not worse. I'm wondering if anybody who has excess lipase problems also has experienced similar symptoms in their babies? Perhaps all that extra lipase is hard for their bodies to digest?? Any thoughts or experiences?

Thanks!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

It sounds like a food intolerance to me, honestly.

My DD had those same symptoms - excessive spitting up and extreme discomfort from gas in the middle of the night. I would spend 3-6am every morning just trying to get her to fart so we could both get some sleep!

Then I cut out dairy and soy from my diet, and within 2 weeks she wasn't spitting up anymore and was only waking at night to eat.


----------



## TSomm (Jun 15, 2009)

This is my baby too. She's 4 mo and I've given up dairy since 6 weeks, but yet soy. I'm vegetarian and feel giving up soy will impact our diet. So I really limit it, but haven't cut it out entirely.

When do food intolerances usually become less of an issue? 6 mo?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving out to the general forum.


----------

